# Keeping Stabilizer Tight



## ArtV (Jan 29, 2008)

Anyone have a problem with keeping their stabilizer tight with side rods? What's the secret?
Thanks
Art


----------



## savagelh (May 6, 2011)

try some teflon tape or blue loc-tite. You could also try a fine piece of copper wire between the threads or a rubber washer between the stab and bow. Any of these should work.


----------



## Robert43 (Aug 2, 2004)

Hi rubber washers the best


----------



## baller (Oct 4, 2006)

I found that thin nylon washers work well. They are hard enough to keep a solid connection but soft enough to create the friction needed for a secure fit...local hardware store for $.25


----------



## icehaven (Nov 30, 2010)

I don't use tape but that sounds natural. Here's what i do

Rotate your v bar so that it's where you want it, then rotate it counterclockwise until the bars hit your riser.

then turn BOTH the long rod and the v-bar so that it get's really nice and tight. you need a washer to do this or it'll get scratched, and tape will help you hold thisin place as well.


----------



## hooktonboy (Nov 21, 2007)

If it's the v-bar that's coming loose, you could try taking a file to the surface of the v-bar that meets the bow. The rougher surface creates a bit more friction. The bars I've used (just basic block type ones) all have a really smooth finish and you never seem to be able to tighten them enough to stop them rotating


----------



## caspian (Jan 13, 2009)

I just use a Beiter washer and a bit of that grippy kitchen mesh stuff you use for getting a grip on tight jar lids. give them a good nip up during assembly and no problems.

properly cut threads do seem to have a lot to do with it. when I started archery I had a Cartel Midas stab setup on my recurve and it was constantly loosening, to the point where I was designing a c-spanner to really lean on the things. when I changed to a set of Soma stabs the problem vanished.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Art - 

Any compression washer should work. Beiter, Apple, "O" rings from the hardware store or even cut pieces of soft plastic/rubber with a hole punched in. 

Viper1 out.


----------



## icehaven (Nov 30, 2010)

lol, all these ways are so complicated, so try what i mentioned earlier first XD

I've found that i just have to tighten it by rotating both the v-bar and long rod at the same time. simple as that. 


One thing i've found is that the eye-bolt needs to be a pretty good size. I've had 2 eye bolts, 1 had about 1/4th of an inch sticking out of the v-bar, the other had 1/2 inch. The 1/2 inch locks up tight, the 1/4th inch doesn't


----------



## caspian (Jan 13, 2009)

once you have the v-bar where you want it, leave it mounted to either the extender or the riser. there is no need to be constantly mounting and dismounting it.


----------



## engtee (Oct 2, 2003)

5/16" "O"-rings.


----------



## Lindy (Nov 7, 2008)

Ditto "baller" and "caspian" above.

The nylon washers work well and they are inexpensive. I found out a long time ago that constantly assembling i.e. tightning, and disassembling the v-bar is not necessary. There are always alignment issues and I never like the constantly stressing of the threads in the riser. 

The rubber O-Rings work well but they wear over time. For me this option is just personnal preference.

Regards,


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Art, the first thing I do is throw away all the washers.

Then, I use the nifty keychain-friendly tool that Doinker provides to help you tighten/loosen their stabilizers. Not sure what it's called, but it has a little round "stud" that fits into the holes in the base of the longrod/side rods so you can torque them better. When I use a v-bar, I make sure the extender/v-bar mount are as tight as I can get them. These two components always remain together anyway, so once you get them tightened and aligned for a particular bow, there is little reason to seperate them anyway. Then all I have to do is tighten the side rods and long rod, and the little tightenter stud that Doinker has makes this a real snap.

Hope that makes sense.

Oh, and I hate V-bars. But I've been trying them again lately - just because. When all you have is a backweight/longrod combo, there are only 2 things that can rattle loose.

John


----------



## ArtV (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks folks...appreciate the help
Art


----------

